# Broken Spurs



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I hunted this bird three mornings last week. The first morning he answered all my calls then flew off the roost and went the other way. Next morning I moved closer but same thing, except this time I was able to see him when he flew down and went the other way. The third morning I got there super early to do an end around and get in position in the direction he traveled. Nobody home, my heart sank as I heard his gobble come from across the road. I needed a new plan.

Since I knew the exact tree where he liked to roost I decided to set up near it for an evening hunt. Was finally able to get out yesterday afternoon and got there about ninety minutes before sundown. I called when I first sat down with no response so decided to wait and bushwack him. At 7:12 he gave me a courtesy gobble to tell me he was coming. Not sure if he was looking for that last hen of the day or just being nice but now I knew exactly which direction he was coming. Four minutes later I put him down from thirty yards.

Never seen one with both spurs broken.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Must have been a fighter! Congrats for your persistence.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice job, The first bird I got this spring had 1 spur broken like yours.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice job!


----------

